# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  ku mund te download for free an english dictonary

## DEA27

Po kerkoj nje fjalor psychology-e  english  on line dhe nje psikologji -shqip por kuptohet qe mos te kerkoj membership e gjona si keto.
A eshte dikush qe mund te me sugjeroj ndonje programe apo website ne te cilen te gjej keto lloj fjaloresh.

mirpresim sugjerimet tuaja

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Dea07 provo kete web faqe:

http://allpsych.com/dictionary/

Fjalori eshte vetem ne gjuhen angleze.

GV_USA

----------


## DEA27

e kam provuar por jep informacion shume te kufizuar. gjithsesi e zgjidha hallin  bleva nje dhe mblodha mendjen!

faleminderit

----------

